# F2 cockapoo coat - new puppy



## Danieloux (Jan 3, 2021)

Which coat type do you think little one will have?
He is 4 weeks old, born 7th December. He’s ready to come home on the 5th February but we just want to know what his coat will be like, as we know f2 can get the grandad effect and want to make the right decision.
mum is a f2 cockapoo 
Dad is a F1 cockapoo


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! Mine is an F2, mum was an american x mini poodle, dad was an american x toy poodle. I had similar worries like you. All I wanted was a teddy-bear like coat, and a fluffy face! (Love smoothies too, but wanted a fluffy face for my own) At 4 weeks old, my Blanca was definitely on the straighter side. We reserved her at 3 weeks, and she's with us now at 8. Here for reference:








3 weeks old








7 1/2 weeks old

I was worried as she looked extremely smooth! especially in comparison to her siblings. She's now a chewbacca-like fluffball, with a shaggier coat on the straighter side for sure. Then again, its just puppy fur and you never know. I reckon yours will be even fluffier than Blanca! Possible a shaggy coat on the curlier side. I see a bit of a beard developing on him as well! You can never really tell until they're 6 weeks at the very least. good luck


----------



## Danieloux (Jan 3, 2021)

BeaJ said:


> Hi! Mine is an F2, mum was an american x mini poodle, dad was an american x toy poodle. I had similar worries like you. All I wanted was a teddy-bear like coat, and a fluffy face! (Love smoothies too, but wanted a fluffy face for my own) At 4 weeks old, my Blanca was definitely on the straighter side. We reserved her at 3 weeks, and she's with us now at 8. Here for reference:
> View attachment 131009
> 
> 3 weeks old
> ...


she is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Danieloux said:


> she is absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you! 😆 He is a gorgeous puppy as well, with such a beautiful coat. Please update us! would love to hear about him, and if he ends up being the one to come home with you


----------



## Danieloux (Jan 3, 2021)

BeaJ said:


> Thank you! 😆 He is a gorgeous puppy as well, with such a beautiful coat. Please update us! would love to hear about him, and if he ends up being the one to come home with you


I went to visit him again last night! Put the deposit down... he’s definitely going to be wavy x


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Such a beautiful coat! Have you named him?


----------

